# would you give fresh, uncured soap as a teachers gift?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I made soap yesterday, both unscented and scented/colored. Once I had it poured it occured to me to give it to all the staff at the kids' school who personally helped our boys as end-of-year thank you gifts, a bar of each kind per person, along with a thank you note and directions to NOT use it till after the 4th of July.

My dh is panicked that someone will get hurt using it before it cures - I think they can figure out to wait. If I don't give the soap then I will not have something for all the staff that helped the kids (one of our sons needed extensive staff involvment this year).

Son #1 would need to give some out this Friday as he will miss all next week due to a tonsillectomy surgery. Son #2 can give his soaps out a week later.

wwyd?

thanks!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I think as long as you put a little note with it saying not to use it for x numbers of weeks it would be okay. I think a personal handmade gift is very sweet and would be appreciated  When I was in school my Mom always made spiced pecans for the teachers. I think homemade goes further then store bought


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've given soap to my children's teachers the past 10 years. The teachers have loved it!!

Not to worry about anyone getting hurt using it. Once CP soap has cooled and is out of the mold, it is good to use. The 'cure' time (4-6 weeks) for both CP & HP soaps is to allow excess moisture to evaporate so the soap will lather better and last longer.


Hmmm, spiced pecans .....


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

The spiced pecans are great Cyndi  I can dig out the recipe if you like!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That would be great!! I've made sugared pecans in the past (whipped egg white and sugar, then baked)


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I gave it out and the teachers were thrilled! so glad that I did it - was a great feeling to have something for EVERY teacher and teachers aide who helped the kids and principal and receptionist and .... you get the picture. 

thanks for the confidence!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long, but here is the recipe for the Glazed Pecans 


Glazed Pecans

3 cups pecans
1 egg white
1 Tblsp water
1 cup sugar
1 tblsp cinnamon
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground cloves

Heat oven the 300 degrees. Pour egg white and water into gallon size ziploc bag. Mix thoroughly. In separate bowl mix sugar and spices. Add pecans to bag and squish around until thoroughly wet. Pour spice mixture in bag and squish around again until thoroughly coated. Spread onto greased cookie sheet and bake for 15 minutes then remove and turn the pecans over with a pancake turner. Return to oven for another 15 minutes. Loosen from pan immediately.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This sounds wonderful!!!

Printing it out and sticking it with my holiday recipes!!

Thanks for taking the time to dig this out for me.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

No problem Cyndi! They are always around my house at Thanksgiving and Christmas!!


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i am not patient enough to wait for my soap to cure...i sometimes use it 2 days after i unmold it and cut it..has never hurt me, or maybe my hide is just so tough i dont feel it...lol

samm


----------

